# Now who the HE11 does this?!!?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Took over a house rewire that the original EC can't finish,..... found this:










Now who the h-e-double-toothpicks installs new NM and then puts the old recep back in? :blink:

And before you say it, there's two boxes of brand-new P&S TR receps in the basement.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Now who the h-e-double-toothpicks installs new NM and then puts the old recep back in? :blink:


Someone who simply has no clue what they are doing.


But the homeowners saved some money, right? Or so they thought...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Took over a house rewire that the original EC can't finish,..... found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like they neglected to install a box extender as well


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

drspec said:


> looks like they neglected to install a box extender as well


I probably would not have either unless I had one with me.:laughing:


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe they know something you don't, and that new NM cable is fed from an ungrounded source somewhere. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

xaH said:


> Maybe they know something you don't,


Pete, call 911, to say such a stupid thing can only mean you have suffered a major stroke. Get to a hospital!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

That thing looks like it might accept a 250-volt plug as well as a 125-volt plug. Strange looking.


Edit: ungrounded of course.


----------



## xaH (Jun 21, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Pete, call 911, to say such a stupid thing can only mean you have suffered a major stroke. Get to a hospital!




You're right, I don't know what came over me. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

xaH said:


> Maybe they know something you don't, and that new NM cable is fed from an ungrounded source somewhere. :whistling2:


Then they installed the NM as a violation. Maybe they _don't_ know something _everyone else_ does.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Judging by the blue painter's tape and what appears to be protection on the floor, did you ever stop to think that it was done for temp power, rather than ruining a new recept? Just sayin.....:whistling2:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

The 2 prong devices were still on back order when they put that in. So ... Temp power.

Thats my guess.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I like the generous amount of wire coming out of the box.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

The answer is 






















A HACK


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

over thirty years in the biz and never seen one with the screws in the front:blink:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

He left the old ones in until the final so the new ones don't get painted and spackled ? I would have just left wires in the box w/o reinstalling the old.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Blue tape works good on receptacles too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> He left the old ones in until the final so the new ones don't get painted and spackled ? I would have just left wires in the box w/o reinstalling the old.



It wasn't 'left in there'. It was _reinstalled_.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Judging by the blue painter's tape and what appears to be protection on the floor, did you ever stop to think that it was done for temp power, rather than ruining a new recept? Just sayin.....:whistling2:


I stopped and thought...thought that was stupid for temp. power....a GFCI would have been more appropriate.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Judging by the blue painter's tape and what appears to be protection on the floor, did you ever stop to think that it was done for temp power, rather than ruining a new recept? Just sayin.....:whistling2:


Beyond the GFCI issue most trades I know require temp power to have a grounding receptacle. 

Not many trades have two wire extension cords.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

which trades allow 2 wire cords when they all are subject to OSHA?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> ..........Not many trades have two wire extension cords.


Ya never worked with drywallers, have you?  I think they cut the ground prongs off before they get their new cords out of Home Depot.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Beyond the GFCI issue most trades I know require temp power to have a grounding receptacle.
> 
> Not many trades have two wire extension cords.



Bob just posted that so he could contradict me.  


Putz. :laughing:



480sparky said:


> Ya never worked with drywallers, have you?  I think they cut the ground prongs off before they get their new cords out of Home Depot.


Absolutely. EVERY trade I have worked with so far specializes in the custom grounded female/ungrounded male extension cord and tool kit. :thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mxslick said:


> Bob just posted that so he could contradict me.
> 
> 
> Putz. :laughing:


Well as fun as it was the real reason I posted was because what you said was really dumb. :laughing:



mxslick said:


> Judging by the blue painter's tape and what appears to be protection on the floor, did you ever stop to think that it was done for temp power, rather than ruining a new recept? Just sayin.....:whistling2:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Depending on the GC we are working under, we have carte blanc to cut the ends off any damaged/altered cord we come across, and the other subs know better than to say a damn thing. They do not want to a topic of discussion at the next all-trade safety meeting.


----------



## Baby John (Nov 13, 2012)

Being from Chicago, all this romex just looks crazy to me.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Baby John said:


> Being from Chicago, all this romex just looks crazy to me.


You ain't seen crazy until you've seen romex flat ironed....


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Beyond the GFCI issue most trades I know require temp power to have a grounding receptacle.
> 
> Not many trades have two wire extension cords.


welders:detective: (iron workers)


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Baby John said:


> Being from Chicago, all this romex just looks crazy to me.


Being from Not Chicago, EMT in a house just looks like a big fat waste of time.


----------



## Baby John (Nov 13, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Being from Not Chicago, EMT in a house just looks like a big fat waste of time.


Whether it looks like a waste of time is irrelevant. It's safer, makes future service easier, looks a lot better than romex being stranded around a house, and provides secondary ground. In my eyes, it's the only way to go.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

romex is for hacks


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Baby John said:


> Whether it looks like a waste of time is irrelevant. It's safer, makes future service easier, looks a lot better than romex being stranded around a house, and provides secondary ground. In my eyes, it's the only way to go.


If your charging by the hour.


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Baby John said:


> Whether it looks like a waste of time is irrelevantNope. It's saferNo, makes future service easierNot necessarily, much easier to fish into a romex install. , looks a lot better than romex being stranded around a houseThat's subjective, and hows it make a **** anyway what it looks like before drywall goes up?, and provides secondary ground. In my eyes, it's the only way to go.If your pipework is good then the wire type egc would be the secondary(and unnecessary) ground.


It's an argument that has been done to death though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

papaotis said:


> over thirty years in the biz and never seen one with the screws in the front:blink:


Those devices are very common here in the older houses,back then the electricians would drive the devices in first the rap the wire around the screw so there was no slack in the box,that way you cannot remove the device without removing the conductor from the device:laughing::laughing:


----------



## karl_r (Nov 5, 2012)

cletis did it


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> That thing looks like it might accept a 250-volt plug as well as a 125-volt plug. Strange looking.
> 
> Edit: ungrounded of course.


There was a time when there were at least two outlets and plug designs competing with each other one is the one we know and the other has two blades both horizontal and on the same plane.
http://www.afcaforum.com/attachment.php?id=44766
This outlet would accept either.

Here is another outlet that will accept either.
http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/...a644a122d09906d24948a2ffb7cdb_zpse4a43f81.jpg

Frank


----------

